# Gas bottles when abroad



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

So this summer we will be going across Belgium - France - Switzerland down to northern Italy for 2 weeks then back via Austria and Germany. I have space like most for 2 x 6kg Butane or 2 x 7kg Propane bottles. I will use the blue butanes for the summer.


I'll be taking 2 bottles away however does the system exist on the Continent regarding swapping bottles over and just paying for the gas? Or are they different: the bottles and indeed the system?


TIA


Graham:smile2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

No Graham, except for the expensive Gaz Bottles.
Think about refillable s, that is the way to go, for convenience.
http://www.autogasleisure.co.uk/gasbottle_alu.html
You will be able to refill, almost anywhere and cheaper gas.
Obviously the system costs, but worth it!
You would need different adapters for different countries.


----------



## AfterTime (Nov 14, 2006)

Agree with Grath, had ours about 3 years. 

1 x 11 and 1 x 6, use the 6 for external BBQ 

Both Alugas. (Just make sure you have the right fill adapter for the country)

Takes the worry out of the gas running out, apart from the refill cost.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hmmm..expensive initial outlay though.


I think I'll reserve that until we go off on our 3-5 month trips and pop the cost of those refillables into the budget for that.


In the meantime I guess 2 x butanes will have to do us. tbh Im pretty sure they will based on my experiences so far.


If push came to shove I could always buy a charcoal BBQ and we do have 1 electric ring on our hob! :smile2:


Cheers for the info


Graham:smile2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The shop

http://www.autogasshop.co.uk/motorhome-caravan-accessories-12-c.asp

The adapters

http://www.autogasshop.co.uk/lpgautogas-filling-adapters-1-c.asp

There other makes, but Alugas from Autogas 2000 are considerably lighter than others, and as we all know, payload is so very important!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

In our Summer experience ( 5 x 8 week trips abroad) then 2 x 6kg of propane should last you easily. We also take an emergency camping gaz cylinder plus the regulator but have never got near using it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

How long will the gas last? How long is a piece of string?

It all depends on what you need to use and your life-style. If you are using the fridge on gas 24/7 (except when driving of course.....) and the weather is cold so that you need heating (not impossible in the higher parts of France and Switzerland even in the summer), then you may NOT have sufficient gas.....

We changed to refillables about 6 years ago and they are brilliant BUT, there is a cost.....

If you fitted one 6kg refillable and use that as a prime cylinder with a Calor as spare, then as soon as you need to use the Calor, refill the other and switch back to it and you will have no problems.

We did 3 weeks in Southern France on a mix of sites with EHU and sites without and used 1 1/2 x 6kg butane....... but we never needed any heating and the fridge operated on EHU on sites........

That was for 3 of us, using the hot water for washing and showering too.....

France has cylinders with different connections to the UK and swapping from one to another *is *possible IF you buy the correct pigtails from a specialist supplier...... I suspect the French cylinders may fit in Switzerland and Belgium but cannot guarantee that....

The expenditure on refillable is warranted though as they are lighter and it saves lifting them in and out constantly....

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> How long will the gas last? How long is a piece of string?...
> 
> Dave


To be fair I don't think I or anyone else asked that question Dave.:smile2:

My question was whether it was possible to swap bottles or not. I am comfortable with my usage as I will be on site with EHU so the fridge will be electric. As I said the gas will be used for BBQ's and occasional hob and oven...and if push came to shove I have an electric ring on the hob and can get a charcoal BBQ.

My question related to whether I needed to take 1 or 2 bottles really. I think I'll be OK with 1 tbh but I'll take 2 now just to be sure.

Cheers

Graham:smile2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

GMJ said:


> To be fair I don't think I or anyone else asked that question Dave.:smile2:
> 
> My question was whether it was possible to swap bottles or not. I am comfortable with my usage as I will be on site with EHU so the fridge will be electric. As I said the gas will be used for BBQ's and occasional hob and oven...and if push came to shove I have an electric ring on the hob and can get a charcoal BBQ.
> 
> ...


Well, if it is just about usage, before we had refillable and when we went on hol for two weeks, we used to take 1 X 13 kg and one smaller bottle as a back up.
The one 13 kg did the job!
I really did think the advice I gave about refillable, would have been helpful


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Graham


It is - really. Its not something I had considered nor knew much about but now I have had a read (I do like doing research:smile2 and I think it is something I'll probably get when we get our retirement MH.


For now reckon on going through 3 bottles a year probably so £60-£65 spend per year as I already have the bottles, so I'll stick with them for now.


When we come to change MH I'll factor refillable ones into the equation then.


Cheers


Graham:smile2:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Graham
> 
> It is - really. Its not something I had considered nor knew much about but now I have had a read (I do like doing research:smile2 and I think it is something I'll probably get when we get our retirement MH.
> 
> ...


That has been very much our view. In fact our van only has space for 1 gas bottle. I think it would take an 11kg size, but we only use a standard 6kg Calor Lite.

Last spring we toured Spain and Portugal for 5 weeks and, remarkably, we didn't turn the gas on once!

Firstly, the onboard space heating is diesel.

Secondly, we stayed at campsites with electric hook-ups.

Thirdly, we used all electric appliances for cooking and heating water.

Fourthly, every morning we were travelling, we'd fill 2 x 1lt thermos flasks with boiling water before departure - to be used for hot drinks throughout the day.

Fifthly, the fridge worked perfectly OK on mains and 12 volts. If we were parked up for an hour or two when travelling, we just left it unpowered and it kept perfectly cold.

And sixth, we used showers and washing facilities at the campsites.

We didn't really set out not to use any gas, it was just the way it happened.

Normally, we go touring in France for a month at a time and we do use aires as well as campsites - so we use a minuscule amount of gas for cooking and the fridge when off hook-up. So far we've never used more than half of one bottle (ie 3kg) on a 4-week spring or summer trip.

I know it wouldn't work for most, but it does for us. And if paying for a hook-up, then might as well use it. Just like living at home really, where we do not have any mains gas. :smile2:

Mike


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Don't rely on being able to use charcoal bbq as they are banned on many sites due to fire risk.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A single refillable,without auto change is not that expensive.
Also check out GasIt or Fezgas
http://www.gasit.co.uk/index.php?_a=product&product_id=9

Just take a refillable with an adapter, ok it would not have a fixed filler on the side of the van, and some places might refuse (if they see it, but they can't see around the side of a van), but you will get gas!
Personally, I would go for Alugas!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

mikebeaches said:


> That has been very much our view. In fact our van only has space for 1 gas bottle. I think it would take an 11kg size, but we only use a standard 6kg Calor Lite.
> 
> Last spring we toured Spain and Portugal for 5 weeks and, remarkably, we didn't turn the gas on once!
> 
> ...


That's not a million miles away from us: we mostly use campsites so use their 'leccy to heat water (and heat the MH in winter); as I said we use the gas for the BBQ in summer and occasional cooking stuff plus en route heating in winter.The fridge is on batteries when on the move and switched over to mains when on EHU. I guess I'll switch it to gas when we stay at our 1 aire this summer as we will be on batteries and not an EHU there.

Going away every other fortnight plus 4 nights between Xmas and NY; using en route gas prior to getting to sites/home plus Sarah does not like to be cold...and we used 1 x 7kg propane from memory.

We also do the flasks thing as we like a mid morning coffee and that saves a fortune in coffee shops (at least a fiver a time which soon adds up) and the hassle of trying to find somewhere to park to go to a coffee shop.

BBQ--wise as an emergency I would get one with legs so it is raised off the ground or even use the ones provided at sites if available. Its not a show stopper as every site we are staying at in the summer is close enough to walk to a restaurant.

As I say: my only decision is whether to take 1 x 6kg blue one or two!

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GMJ said:


> As I say: my only decision is whether to take 1 x 6kg blue one or two!
> Graham:smile2:


Doesn't class as "_earth shattering_" Graham, as decisions go, and here speaks one who can dither for England over trivial decisions! :wink2:

If you have room for two, shove them both in and worry about something else! :grin2:

Dave

P.S. I can't make trivial decisions and can lie awake for hours, but once called in for petrol and bought a new car on the spot. How weird is that!!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nope not earth shattering, nor dithering...and certainly nothing to do with England thank you very much.


Just using this forum for what it is meant for...chat and mulling over stuff to do with MHing!


As with all things ignore if its too banal...after all there seems to be plenty of excitement on other threads if required.


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

GMJ said:


> .......after all there seems to be plenty of *excitement* on other threads if required.
> Graham:smile2:


"Excitement" is not the word that I would use.......

Thankfully the thread has AT LAST been closed, so maybe we can all return to things about motorhomes.....

Questions about gas cylinders abroad are of very great relevance to very many people who choose to visit Europe for their holidays, and is exactly why MHF has proven so useful to so many for so long....

Dave:grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers Dave


I must admit I got through 5 pages of the other thread then went out for the day. When I came back it was closed. For the best I guess but I am amazed how tetchy some folks get when in reality this is a forum for information really.


I have never knowingly set out to be controversial and have never been offended. I would just ignore threads/people who set out to do this tbh...if it was an issue for me. As I said in another thread the highlighted individual has never done me any harm so I have no issues.


hey-ho...it takes all sorts I guess


Cheers again


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GMJ said:


> As with all things ignore if its too banal...after all there seems to be plenty of excitement on other threads if required.
> Graham:smile2:


Genuine questions like this one about motorhoming matters are never too banal Graham.

My primary aim is to go on holiday with as few little niggles on my mind as possible, and if I and the other sensible members of the forum can share information and help each other, that has to be good.

I can do without the "excitement", as can most of us I guess. :frown2:

Dave :grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Zebedee said:


> Genuine questions like this one about motorhoming matters are never too banal Graham.
> 
> My primary aim is to go on holiday with as few little niggles on my mind as possible, and if I and the other sensible members of the forum can share information and help each other, that has to be good.
> 
> ...


Nice one Dave:grin2:

Lets be honest...I'm happy to discuss anything MHing-wise when I am not in the thing...as I wish I WAS in the thing:smile2:

So next Thursday evening I pick her up; then Friday morning I'm going to flush the fresh water tanks out and sterilise/clean them; whilst that is happening I'm going to go over and redo my underneath screw/caulking exercise from 2 weeks ago (see another thread :smile2; then affix my rear signal sign to my Ultrabox; then load everything up; then set off to see an Autotrail Comanche en route to 2 nights away by the sea:grin2:

Until then...I'm happy to think of as many questions as I can to get some help/ideas of all you good folks :grin2:

Happy days

Graham:smile2:


----------

